# Darford Zero/G Dry food Questions...



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

Dog Food & Treats | Darford Pet Food

I've been hearing about this food more and more. So I looked into their website. First of all, I like the ingredients in this food, it is Ethoxyquin, BHA and BHT free, and seems to be made from very good ingredients. A Canadian company that manufactures in Vernon (BC), Eden (Ohio) and Blaine (Washington)... 

I'm just wondering what you all think about it, and, I cant find anywhere if they have their own plants, or if they have someone else manufacture for them... which would put me off the food... so anyone better than me at googling is welcome to give me an answer LOL.

I've spent some time going through the comments on dog food adviser (which rates this as a 5 star food) and most seem happy with it.. but I really want to know if they own their own manufacturing plants. That's a big thing for me, I wont buy a food made by another company now... I want companies that manufacture their own (so that really limits what I can feed now, as even Go and Now are farmed out)


----------



## kaliberknl (May 9, 2012)

I'm sorry that I can't answer your question with certainty but I don't believe they own their own plant. A friend loves their treats and has bought some for my dogs, too. We were both looking to switch brands last spring and she also liked the looks of this company. My criteria were that the company own their own plant and use no Asian ingredients. I only found 3: Fromm, Precise and Champion. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I wanted to try it, but unfortunately it has yeast which Uno is allergic to, so we'll have to skip.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

kaliberknl said:


> I'm sorry that I can't answer your question with certainty but I don't believe they own their own plant. A friend loves their treats and has bought some for my dogs, too. We were both looking to switch brands last spring and she also liked the looks of this company. My criteria were that the company own their own plant and use no Asian ingredients. I only found 3: Fromm, Precise and Champion. Please keep us posted.


Champion is a good example of why a company having its own plant doesn't mean much. The plant itself is much more important than who owns it. In fact, when you have two concerned parties making the food, you have a much better chance of finding quality problems. One is always looking over the other's shoulder. A good plant is a good plant and a bad plant is a bad plant, ownership doesn't mean anything. When a company makes its own food, secrets are much easier to keep.

Let me ask a question, if Fromm made a food for another company, and it makes several, would that be ok?


----------



## kaliberknl (May 9, 2012)

I'm sorry that I do not understand what you are trying to say. I merely stated my criteria which Darford did not meet. My criteria are solely my own.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

And I have that same criteria! First Mate manufactures in their own plant too, so I'm ok with them. their ingredients aren't as good as Champions, but are still pretty good.

As to the person who hates Champion and posts about how bad they are on almost every thread. I think they are a good company, I think they have integrity and I will continue using them, no matter how many posts you make about how bad they are.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

kaliberknl said:


> I'm sorry that I can't answer your question with certainty but I don't believe they own their own plant. A friend loves their treats and has bought some for my dogs, too. We were both looking to switch brands last spring and she also liked the looks of this company. My criteria were that the company own their own plant and use no Asian ingredients. I only found 3: Fromm, Precise and Champion. Please keep us posted.


oh and what about Horizon? I thought they had their own plant too? I certainly hope so...


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

In regards to Champion, I was under the understanding that it was made in Canada but they have a plant in Texas, too.


----------



## kaliberknl (May 9, 2012)

I thought Champion made Orijen in one plant in Canada and Acana in an adjacent...if you know otherwise, please let me know. TIA.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

Champion does not make food in the USA. They only have the one plant in Alberta.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

This is a year old but last year, Champion apparently did make food in Texas

TCEQ investigating "odor issues" at local dog food company - KXXV-TV News Channel 25 - Central Texas News and Weather for Waco, Temple, Killeen |


----------



## imthemonkey (Aug 8, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> This is a year old but last year, Champion apparently did make food in Texas
> 
> TCEQ investigating "odor issues" at local dog food company - KXXV-TV News Channel 25 - Central Texas News and Weather for Waco, Temple, Killeen |


Hold up. I want to step in for second. They are 2 different companies with similar names. 

Bauer said his company is not connected to Champion Pet Food of Alberta, Canada, which recalled some of its dry dog food in 2003 because it may have come from a Canadian cow that tested positive for mad cow disease.

Read more: U.S. Case of Mad Cow Traced to Texas | Fox News


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

imthemonkey said:


> Hold up. I want to step in for second. They are 2 different companies with similar names.
> 
> Bauer said his company is not connected to Champion Pet Food of Alberta, Canada, which recalled some of its dry dog food in 2003 because it may have come from a Canadian cow that tested positive for mad cow disease.
> 
> Read more: U.S. Case of Mad Cow Traced to Texas | Fox News


Thank you for clarifying...Ive never heard of the Champion pet foods in Texas.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

Ya, two completely different companies. Champion Pet foods (Acana, Orijen) does not make food in the United States.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Deaf Dogs said:


> And I have that same criteria! First Mate manufactures in their own plant too, so I'm ok with them. their ingredients aren't as good as Champions, but are still pretty good.
> 
> As to the person who hates Champion and posts about how bad they are on almost every thread. I think they are a good company, I think they have integrity and I will continue using them, no matter how many posts you make about how bad they are.


Champion has had lots of recalls, and I have heard first hand stories of very poorly made runs of food making dogs sick. So please let's look at the facts about Champion and not romance about a pretty average food company.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

And yet another post about how bad they are... getting old....


----------

